# Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter*

Release Date April 14, 2015
Duration01:01:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Recording Location
Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------

